# Question About Beretta Neos U22 Grip



## boodaddy (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello,

I just got a Beretta Neos U22 yesterday. I seen on the website they had a Deluxe grip for sale which is below.

Deprecated Browser Error

Will this grip work for my gun, or does it have to be a Deluxe Neos? The reason I am asking is because if you click on reviews this guy said that the grip did not have the magazine release carved out on the grip, and I'm like did they make a deluxe version this grip will only work on?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## NewinSD (Mar 22, 2012)

The review posted for that item says the same thing. Your choices will be find something else or do a bit of DIY work to get it to fit.


----------



## boodaddy (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I wonder why Beretta would make a grip for the Neos, that was not fully compatible/ready to mount with the Neos. The guy in the review was saying the magazine release issue, but the magazine release does not run into the grip at all to even have something to carve out. It's about a half inch away from the grip. I am thinking he meant slide release, but I am not for sure.

Here is an image showing the magazine release has not part of the grip what so ever.










If anyone has any suggestions please let me know

I appreciate your time, and any help


----------



## NewinSD (Mar 22, 2012)

Maybe try this?
Find Answers


----------



## boodaddy (Apr 14, 2012)

Nada! thanks tried that.


----------



## boodaddy (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm just going to buy the deluxe grip, and if it does not work I will send it back. No biggie. I will post back with updates. If anyone has actually purchased the deluxe grip please let me know how it worked for you.

Thanks for the help


----------



## NewinSD (Mar 22, 2012)

Found this on the page for another Beretta product

Please contact Beretta Customer Support at 1-800-237-3882 for assistance if you are not certain if this kit will work with your firearm.


----------



## boodaddy (Apr 14, 2012)

NewinSD said:


> Found this on the page for another Beretta product
> 
> Please contact Beretta Customer Support at 1-800-237-3882 for assistance if you are not certain if this kit will work with your firearm.


I called them, and they said that they don't know what the guy was talking about that left that review. They say that they make this grip ready to go, with no other work required to mount. The rep also said that she has never had anyone that ordered these call back with an issue. I think this guy got a bad die press, and just needed to send it back for a replacement. I ordered the grip, and it will be here on the 18th. I appreciate all your help, and if anyone else is interested I found a video with a guy that has the same exact grip that he put on his Neos.

Amy Breaks in Her New Beretta U22 Neos HD - YouTube


----------



## NewinSD (Mar 22, 2012)

Glad you figured the issue out.


----------



## airchuk (Jul 14, 2014)

boodaddy said:


> Thanks for the reply. I wonder why Beretta would make a grip for the Neos, that was not fully compatible/ready to mount with the Neos. The guy in the review was saying the magazine release issue, but the magazine release does not run into the grip at all to even have something to carve out. It's about a half inch away from the grip. I am thinking he meant slide release, but I am not for sure.
> 
> Here is an image showing the magazine release has not part of the grip what so ever.
> 
> ...


Ok, I know this thread is 2 years old......... And I'll explain what the issue is with the deluxe grips and the mag release button.

Look carefully at the picture. The mag release does go behind the grip. When you press the release, the tab PIVOTS into a molded recess on the inside of the grip. My new grips, installed today, caused the mag release to jam. The button could not be depressed, hence no mag could be released. Removing the grip bolt I could pivot the grip enough to free the release tab and eject it. I had to widen the molded recess by trimming the bottom edge with a Dremel. Poof - works nice now. The grips looked exactly alike. The original must clear by a hair.


----------

